# Are these parasites? Brandti



## Matt_UK (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 4" Brandti, 2weeks now, had a good look close up at him today, it seems there are 3 little black spots, 2 on one side, and a larger one on the otherside. (i say large but only about 0.5mm in diameter)

Any idea what these are? if there parasites how do i treat them?

Bit worried......









Matt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It would take a photo to ID, but sounds like it could be encrusted bird parasite. Leave it alone. The parasite will break out and die.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Had them on a caribe,after 4 months almost all gone,tryed salt and high temp,did nothing,just let it run its course.


----------



## Matt_UK (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice one


----------

